# Does your Golden like to swim?



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Does your Golden like to swim?
Please vote in the poll and discuss in this topic. :wave:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Kia loves swimming, Lila is an exact opposite.
Actually Lila loves water, but only to run in it when it's very shallow. 
She hates swimming.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

It depends. If I throw something into the water and there's no way for him to go around, he'll swim and seems to like it. But he doesn't just go into the water unless I throw something for him or go in with him (a couple times he has spotted a duck and gone swimming after it). And if there's a way for him to get to the ball without swimming, he'll take it.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Like a fish...

The funny thing is Sidney wasn't very fond of water as a puppy... I'd set him in his kiddy wading pool filled with about 4"-6" of water and he would just freeze in place. Poor little guy was so hot and yet he wouldn't enter his pool if it had 4" or more of water. I had finally resigned myself to the fact that I had a Golden Retriever who just didn't like the water... then suddenly shortly after he turned a year old, it was like someone flipped a switch, within 3 days Sidney discovered he really loved the water and from that point on he can just never seem to get enough. When we go to the dog park the little pond there will look like there's a hippo herd down at the watering hole... and Sidney will go flying into the pond and start wallowing around and become just another 'hippo' in the herd. And when I take him to Lake Michigan he loves to just 'chest-slam' himself into any cresting wave he can find... he'll do it on every retrieve...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We've only taken Samson once so far, but once he got used to the water, he didn't want to leave.....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Does Tom like swimming ?? you just try and keep him out, he now goes straight in and swims, even without throwing him something. And if that aint enough, after his swim and he's all nice and clean he just can't wait to find a muddy puddle to twiz around in and then lay down in it.........................................the little rascal !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Like a fish is right! I try to keep them out of our pool because it makes a mess, but they always manage to sneak in!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie and Hootie have only been in a kiddie pool , which they love...as far as a lake, river..etc they havent been to one yet.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Asha is a water babe, Hudson only likes to paddle in the shallows


----------



## riverlady2 (May 13, 2006)

*Madison in Ohio River*

Madison loves the river...we are avid boaters and she is their often...water is second nature to Goldens...Have a nice Sunday...Jan and Madison


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beau LOVES swimming. He will actually jump into the water from anywhere, docks or cliffs. He does not want to get out once he is in. Emmy is learning about water but she loves it too. She will swim around and goes way out even if she isn't going after her toy. She likes to look for fish too.


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

I took JT out in the boat yesterday and he flew off the front of the boat like Superman. He loves the water. We have a place called Crab Island where all the boats park. It is about knee high and people go out there and hang out in the water. JT couldn't touch but he could swim like mad. When he would get tired he would go up to Riley and put his front paws on his back and stand on his hind legs. Thank goodness Riley could stand right? My boys both LOVE to swim.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes. Obsessively so. He gets in the shower with me, and he swims any where he can.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

I think Bentley must have been a backyard dog in the Sacramento area and hadn't ever been taken anywhere nor been in water. When we first took him to Point Isabel, a dog heaven on the San Francisco Bay, and threw his tennis ball into the bay, he didn't know what to do. His girlfriend, Sheba, a black lab, showed him how to plunge in after it and now we can't keep him out of the water. He usually ditches us several times to scramble down the rocks, parade in the waves and swim around. If the tides out, yukky black mud will do just fine, too.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We've had no place to take ours swimming, so we didn't know for sure. Jenna tried to dog paddle in a kiddie pool, so we suspected she loved to swim. 

Last weekend, we broke a few state park rules and let both she and Brandy cool off in the water. Jenna immediately started paddling around. Brandy wasn't sure what to do at first, but when she lost her footing and had to sink or swim, the exuberant smile on her face said it all: "This is really fun!"


----------



## goldenstaples (Apr 3, 2006)

Phoebe loves swimming! It is amazing to watch them get in the water and how they just do it naturally, the first time she had a look on her face like she had amazed herself with what she could do. She loves the water period so much that if you are running a tub of water you better shut the door cause when you come back in she will be in it!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*swimming*

When I got my golden,I wanted a waterdog and this is exactly what I got.She swims every single days and loves it.For the people who live in Florida,
where do you take your dogs, swimming.I live in Boca-Raton,Fl.
If any of you live close by to me,would you like to meet?.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Dixie rarely swims recreationally, but she has an excellent water attitude in training, hunting and testing.. that is, she does not try and avoid the water and she hits it with a lot of enthusiasm.. I think she just gets plenty of water time in training.. she often swims a quarter mile and more in training..


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky is truely a water dog, but I haven't taken him swimming yet. He does what he can in the kiddie pool and I fill it to the brim to give him as much to work with as I can.

While on leash he did try to jump into a duck pond to get some ducks at a park. So that was pretty telling.

When we are in the backyard after running around chasing water he loves to stand in a pretty pose and allow me to spray the water on him, through his hair. Cool water is his thing.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie is a swimming fanatic I have to make her get out. The first time we took her to the cottage she was twelve weeks olds and dropped her ball into the water off the end of the dock she jumped right in. Scared the daylights out of me tho all I seen was two brown eyes looking up at me thru the water.


----------



## Ozzie's Mama (Jul 16, 2006)

We quickly discovered Ozzie's love for water when at 8 weeks he tried to sit his whole body in the water bowl!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Here is a picture of Millie treading water


----------



## AuntCare (Aug 14, 2006)

My Selli and Duff (1/2 golden) both enjoy swimming. My Bridgeboy heartdog Dexy love swimming more than anything else.


----------



## Gldngraham (Aug 14, 2006)

Graham loves his baby pool, he loves to blow bubbles with his nose and get them with his paw. We also have a pool that he loves to get in, we wouldn't let him do it until we showed him the way to the steps, now he just lays on the top step and fetches water balls with help....I think he's going to love it as he gets older.


----------



## 2GoldenGirls (Aug 19, 2006)

Jazzy loves water and swimming SO MUCH that I'm sure she would swim herself to exhaustion if we let her!
Our old gal Lacey has never cared for the water much (possibly because my daughter forced her in the pool when she was a puppy) although we took the girls to the lake this summer and Lacey did swim around but she didnt keep her booty up (literally doggie paddling) She looked liked she was going to drown!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

Josie swims around in the pond even when she's not fetching a ball. We will be hanging out at our friend's house, she will take off down the driveway to the pond for a dip and come trotting back up soaking wet. Ahhhh, refreshing! In our backyard we have a waterfountain that we can't keep her out of, either. She usually dips her front feet in it while drinking, too cute. Well, until she comes prancing in through the doggy door that is. : 

Our lab loves to swim also, the Sheltie and Lhasa will dip in their feet but only swim if you throw them in. *ahem* Not that I ever do that.:uhoh:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Dec 30, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yes. Obsessively so. He gets in the shower with me, and he swims any where he can.


We want pics.

(how is it possible no one else said this before me??)


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

I grew up with either a lab or golden as a pet & buddy!
It wasn't until I was about 8 or 9 that someone explained
to me that not all dogs take to water like a tadpole and or fish.

Sandy & Nugget love swimming and water in any form; puddies,
water springler, etc.


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

Genki was dragged into the water! He swam a bit but then decided he didn't like it much. Then he held onto my uncle like a koala bear!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am assuming Katie will love going out to swim as she does really good when we have been bathing her. I cant wait til spring/summer comes back


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I sure hope so...because he's going to be doing an awful lot of it.

Kali loves to swim, but strangely hates getting her paws wet. She absolutely despises wet grass. Get her near a creek or pond though and she's in heaven.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

It's too early to tell with Molly. We have an inground pool, so I guess we'll find out in a few months, when the winter cover comes off. Our last 2 dogs hated it.


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

Jorji loves to swim...pool, creek, lake or whatever. But she hates baths. I don't quite understand why one is so different (at least to her) than the other....


----------



## Leo's Mom (Feb 27, 2006)

When I frist got Leo all the rest of his littermates loved the water except Leo. He had some majir fear of the water. Well that was not going to work in our boater family, we spend more then half of our summers on a boat and My other fur babies are Labs that LOVE swimming so, I had to help him work out his fear. I would hold him on my hip like a baby and he would wrap his front paws around my neck as we waded out into the river. He never even tried to swim until I started to take him off my hip and hold him suspended in the water. Now, he is a fish!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shy absolutly hates the water..
one day she was running around the pond, stopped running and start rolling in the tall grass by the pond, and had rolled right into the pond.. it took her by quite the surpise.. since then she stays as far away water as she can..when we go for walks she'll even hop over the puddles.. lol.


----------



## Momo (Jan 9, 2007)

Momo likes water in general, but wouldnt jump right in. 
As we live on the coast she has been taking her walks along the sea daily 
and has gotten used to it, but prefers running in the water where its shallow.
During summer we would carry her in the water and she would swim staright for the shore...I hope we haven't traumatized her by doing that...
Just yesterday she became friends with a 2yr old Lab/Golden mix which was a water crazy dog. When his mom threw the ball in the sea he jumped from the rock and dove straight in. My girl was left there wanting to go after him so badly but was afraid to jump. It was probably a meter high. by the time she was there crying and trying to get in somehow without jumping, he would be back on shore, ball in mouth and proud to have outswam her... 
she was the faster one on land though


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucky loves to swim but his ears hate it. He has had ear infections since I got him 9 yrs. ago. He has had to have surgery on his ears as well because of the problem. He loves to swim but is not allowed.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby loves to swim. She does it all summer in the Mississippi River where we spend our weekends and holidays. She loves the boat, she loves the sandbar, she will fetch until she is exhausted. Dogs run loose and pretty much work out their own issues. 

Summer come soon, please.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy and Abby like to wade but not swim. They never allow it to get over their heads. I was surprised this past summer to see that Abby didn't like to swim either. I figured she'd be crazy over the water but she likes it even less than Buffy.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I take Julie to the Bayou every chance I get--I am just more comfortable with her swiming to her hearts content there than in the Gulf of Mexico! She tends to try to follow birds...

She does get kinda freaked out if the waves are too big on the Gulf--but any other body of water--she is sooooo in it.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Abbydabbydo, thanks for those pictures. Abby is a beautiful dog.
Joe


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Sandy was like a fish with four paws / legs covered with fur.
I have a ballon launcher I would fire her ball from my dock out
into my cove. Golden gone..... after the ball. I built her a ramp
so it was easy and quick for her to exit from the lake and recovering
the ball. What the neighbor kids loved the most. I have a few balls that 
flash bright red. I would attach two glo-sticks on Sandys collar (So I / we could see her in the water. After it was dark, I would fire a flash ball in the air (the higher the better) zippppp gone golden!... Sandy loved this game at night. I always had to do this during the week, Tues, Wed., or Thur. when there was no boat traffic. Or better yet when it was raining before a bath,
nobody boats in the rain at night. Nugget has yet to learn this game, but to this point Nugget loves the water, swimming. Oh! by the way I got the flashing red doggie ball at PetSmart it is powered by a small type "E" battery.
The glo-stick's last about a hour. QGDE as in "Quality Golden Doggie Entertainment" From my BTDT notes: The glo-sticks will burn out, and both arms will get tired (right & left) or its sunrise --- long before a golden retriever poops-out from chasing the red flashing ball. (Been There Done That) I just hope Nugget pick's this night flashing ball game up, it's fun.
The kids loved it also.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

There is no water near where we live. There is a small lake in the park, but dogs are banned from all public waters in our county.  So...last summer we drove some distance into Colorado to a reservoir. Both our Goldens were adults by this time, we had never seen their reaction to water. We rescued Sampson last May and had no clue whether he had ever been swimming. Well, we walked down to the reservoir with them running ahead of us, they didn't even hesitate or try the water--bam! They both just hit it hard and began swimming. It was really a beautiful sight! They absolutely loved it. Our dream is to win the lottery (hehe) and buy property with a pond or small lake for the furkids. Not to mention make HUGE donations to animal causes!


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I didn't think so--but last night Wrigley jumped into the hot tub with some of my friends at an "Oscar party" and started paddling away...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have a lot of him swimming, but I'll try to find more. Shamus loves the water...

This pic is of him at our lake cabin with another golden buddy.


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

you really need to put not sure option 

as you can see mine just hate getting wet


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy (Feb 28, 2007)

Lady is my swimming girl, but Rusty.... He's just a big baby to begin with LOL!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes yes yes, Brooks loves to swim. And it doesn't matter if it's only a muddy remain of what was a puddle, he'll go for a dip in that too.


----------



## Angela Mina (Feb 25, 2007)

Goldy loves the water, but only if he can touch the bottom. We had a 24 inch deep pool and he would swim, but touch every so often to make sure he could. 

We took him to a doggy BD party once, and they had a full size pool. Goldy would not get near the water, even though all the other dogs were in. Toys would get thrown in the water, and all the other dogs would jump in to get the toys. Goldy would just steal the toys once they were fetched. 

So, we decided to put him in. He didn't sink, but swam right for the stairs, and never got back in.

We don't know with Freddy. It has been too cold to play in the water. He does like to splash in his water bowl, though!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, Yes, Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes - He Loves To Swim!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

She loves to swim and she loves to go out on the boat!


----------

